# Woodstove Glove recommendations?



## slindo (Dec 9, 2012)

Now that we are among the ranks of the sideloaders who must nervously stick there hands within the firebox instead of just dropping the wood in from above, I thought I might get my wife some good stove gloves for Christmas.

I'd like something that would be absolutely fireproof and allow her to juggle red hot glowing chunks of oak rather than some glorified pot holders made of cotton which have had some indifferent fireproofing treatment . Oh, and last forever. 

Any recommendations? I know Jotul actually gives them out with the Rangely (but not with the Oslo, must be a moral in that) which I assume must be very good but very expensive.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 9, 2012)

You can get them anywhere. Lowes, Home Depot, online.

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=43722&cm
http://www.plowhearth.com/product.a...pcode=420150&gclid=CIzp6P7jjbQCFUid4AodVmQA-w
http://www.northlineexpress.com/woo...ID=974933118&gclid=CJCE3oDkjbQCFcuZ4AoduBIAjA

There is little difference between brands.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 9, 2012)

Additionally, no gloves will "last forever" and all gloves will get quite uncomfortable to use if you plan on holding "red hot glowing chunks of oak."


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a pair similar to the first link. They work fine. I like that they are really long.  We will probably replace them next year.  They just wear out over time. I'm sure you're wife will be happy with any of those options. And as BB said, these things aren't bullet proof, but they are a solid form of protection.


----------



## brian89gp (Dec 9, 2012)

Any leather based gauntlet style, that way you don't loose any arm hair either.


----------



## colin.p (Dec 9, 2012)

I got a pair of gloves, similar to the above links, from our local Canadian Tire store when I got my F3CB 6 years ago. I must admit, it was without doubt, one of the best $20 purchases I have ever made. More than once, I have had my hands deep inside the stove, hovering over red-hot coals, desperately trying to get an 19 inch stick inside and turned in an 18 inch space. The only time it got uncomfortably hot, was when I absentmindedly tried to pick up the "log fence" to get a fat stick in. I let go pretty quickly, as well as scared the blazes out of the dog with my  colourful choice of adjectives. The wife gave me a rather stern look, but no long lasting damage to my hands.


----------



## teutonicking (Dec 9, 2012)

dafattkidd said:


> I have a pair similar to the first link. They work fine. I like that they are really long. We will probably replace them next year. They just wear out over time. I'm sure you're wife will be happy with any of those options. And as BB said, these things aren't bullet proof, but they are a solid form of protection.


 
+1  I stronlgy recommend gloves that are 20" long.  Makes loading the stove so much easier because your whole forarm is protected.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm cheap!  I just use Fire Dept issue.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 9, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> I'm cheap! I just use Fire Dept issue.


 
That doesn't _sound _cheap!


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 9, 2012)

Welder's gloves work great also.  You don't have to restrict your search to hearth gloves.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 9, 2012)

For most stuff I just use the welding gloves I picked up at the True Value hardware store . . . the really good hearth gloves with the insulation come out if I am dumping an ash pan and it's still quite hot -- I end up using these maybe two to four times a year.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 9, 2012)

I've been using gauntlet-style welding gloves for years, they work fantastic and most are relatively inexpensive. As others have said, they may not last forever but they do the job and do it well.....I have a pair in the ash bucket right beside the hearth.


----------



## bluedogz (Dec 9, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Additionally, no gloves will "last forever" and all gloves will get quite uncomfortable to use if you plan on holding "red hot glowing chunks of oak."


 
If that's what you're doing, try these...
http://www.galls.com/cgi/CGBCSTYL?PMSTYL=GL278

Nomex is wonderful stuff.


----------



## slindo (Dec 9, 2012)

"Juggling" not "holding". And I was perhaps being a tad hyperbolic. But I would like to get some gloves that are a bit better than average.

And I was curious if leather is still the standard, or if there are any better materials now (once upon a time there was a great one, asbestos, that that's yet another story). Leather gloves welding gloves of cheap stove gloves are often just one layer so, while they resist a brief contact, if you keep them in touch too long with a hot surface they suddenly get very hot right through the leather. It would be nice to have some with some high-tech insulation in addition to the leather that would delay this. 




BrowningBAR said:


> Additionally, no gloves will "last forever" and all gloves will get quite uncomfortable to use if you plan on holding "red hot glowing chunks of oak."


----------



## bogydave (Dec 9, 2012)

+4  With welders gloves. 
Use them most of the time, when loading a hot stove or emptying ashes.
The time I don't put them on, I touch the stove somewhere to help remind me, "wear gloves"


----------



## ironworker (Dec 9, 2012)

Being an Ironworker I had no choice but to use welding gloves.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 9, 2012)

slindo said:


> "Juggling" not "holding". And I was perhaps being a tad hyperbolic. But I would like to get some gloves that are a bit better than average.
> 
> And I was curious if leather is still the standard, or if there are any better materials now (once upon a time there was a great one, asbestos, that that's yet another story). Leather gloves welding gloves of cheap stove gloves are often just one layer so, while they resist a brief contact, if you keep them in touch too long with a hot surface they suddenly get very hot right through the leather. It would be nice to have some with some high-tech insulation in addition to the leather that would delay this.


 
For a bit better than the average leather-only gloves you can get some of the insulated leather gloves at most hearth stores . . . a little less flexibility and more pricey, but the better insulation inside will give you more time handling anything hot. I picked up a pair at the local hearth store in Brewer . . . well actually they gave me a set after coming to a Fire Safety Open House we set up several years back.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 10, 2012)

Who handles burning chunks of wood with gloves?  I use tongs for that rather than gloves. 

I used to load Dad's VC Defiant bare-handed.  Side loading was no big deal and I did not have to reach into the firebox.  My Rangeley however, I will front-load with/without gloves depending on how much manipulating will be involved but If I get the itch to top load, it's always with gloves.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 10, 2012)

I've handled glowing coals the size of baseballs and flaming splits on many occasions with my gauntlet-style welder's gloves. I move these around quickly, not holding them for any length of time. Much faster and more control than using tongs or a rake. I've never tried hearth gloves.


----------



## slindo (Dec 10, 2012)

As I recall there is an old saying that it is harder to drive a camel throught the eye of a needle than topload a log into a Rangeley.



MasterMech said:


> My Rangeley however, I will front-load with/without gloves depending on how much manipulating will be involved but If I get the itch to top load, it's always with gloves.


----------



## tbuff (Dec 10, 2012)

My wife bought me a pair of LLBean Gauntlet style gloves last year. Great quality and very helpful.


----------



## Jags (Dec 10, 2012)

Go to your nearest welding supply house.  Get a good set of welding gloves (not the cheap sets in the bins being sold for $9.00).  I can literally pick up a flaming log and place it where I want (although I don't make a habit of this).  Or if a chunk gets knocked onto the hearth pad, pick it up and toss back in.  I have 5 years on the current pair and they are going to get replaced soon.


----------



## JoeyD (Dec 10, 2012)

These are the ones I bought. They are the best insulated hearth gloves I have tried including the 2 pairs of welding gloves I used. They are long so there is no worry when reaching all the way to the back if you need to, and they are nice and soft.

http://www.northlineexpress.com/fir...arm-fireplace-gloves-20-long-black-a-13b.html


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a pair of long leather gloves that work okay, but have felt some heat a few times. So the next time I buy a set I am going to get something that can handle a lot of heat. I am still looking around, but noticed these.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GLOVES-HIGH-TEMPERATURE-KEVLAR-HEAT-RESISTANT-FURNACE-MELTING-GLOVE-18-HI-TEMP-/200822758968?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec1f81e38


----------



## jeromehdmc (Dec 10, 2012)

I worked in the melting department at a steel foundry and I used one's like that. The only drawback is that they are kind of bulky but you're not going to get burnt. Also leather gets stiff if it gets too hot these won't.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 11, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> I have a pair of long leather gloves that work okay, but have felt some heat a few times. So the next time I buy a set I am going to get something that can handle a lot of heat. I am still looking around, but noticed these.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GLOVES-HIGH-TEMPERATURE-KEVLAR-HEAT-RESISTANT-FURNACE-MELTING-GLOVE-18-HI-TEMP-/200822758968?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec1f81e38


 
We use those at work.  The guys routinely handle 500 deg + metal and I will tell you that they buy some time but you're gonna feel the heat after more than a few seconds.


----------



## hotprinter (Dec 11, 2012)

Go to your local welding supply company and get leather welding gloves


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 11, 2012)

I had ordered these from harbor freight. I saw the recommendation on here somewhere ....So far they are perfect, the wife loves them.


http://www.harborfreight.com/3-pair-14-inch-split-cowhide-welding-gloves-488.html


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 11, 2012)

Also got LLBean gloves. Thick, especially finger area where you reall need it.


----------



## oldogy (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a pair of welding gloves that the cuffs reach almost to the elbow. With them I can carry the hot ash pan out to the garden and just start to feel the heat.


----------



## basod (Dec 12, 2012)

I've used these for years.  Get a dark colored glove, she might not like the white one's looking dirty after the first use, and I'd imagine the kevlar type gloves end up getting splinters stuck in the fiber
http://www.nwsco.com/cgi-bin/nw/WService=nw/skudetl.html?sku=1817983

Stay away from TIG welding gloves they aren't much more than fancy long drivers glove


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Dec 12, 2012)

Since I work for a glove manufacturer and they dip these here in Menlo, Georgia, I use these.
https://www.safetysolutions.com/retail/item/08206781100/6781R-10-BEST-GLOVES-NEOPRENE


----------



## DTrain (Dec 12, 2012)

colin.p said:


> I got a pair of gloves, similar to the above links, from our local Canadian Tire store when I got my F3CB 6 years ago. I must admit, it was without doubt, one of the best $20 purchases I have ever made. More than once, I have had my hands deep inside the stove, hovering over red-hot coals, desperately trying to get an 19 inch stick inside and turned in an 18 inch space. The only time it got uncomfortably hot, was when I absentmindedly tried to pick up the "log fence" to get a fat stick in. I let go pretty quickly, as well as scared the blazes out of the dog with my  colourful choice of adjectives. The wife gave me a rather stern look, but no long lasting damage to my hands.



I miss Canadian Tire.


----------



## MnDave (Dec 12, 2012)

I have found that the wood stove gloves they sell near the stoves are clumsy. I know they may just need to be broke in but that could take a long time.

I use the gloves that came with my arc welder. Very supple for heavy duty gloves. Maybe check the welding equipment part of a good hardware store.

I have become religious about using the gloves now. I get better wood placement and I'm not banging around on the firebricks and secondary tubes.

It's just one of many things that I learned from this forum.

MnDave


----------



## Travis Clark (Jan 16, 2019)

tfdchief said:


> I'm cheap!  I just use Fire Dept issue.


And how would one acquire a pair of fire dept issue gloves if your not on the fire department?


----------

